# Please help me! I dont know what to do!!!



## marriedlife (Aug 2, 2009)

Me and my husband rent an apartment. My husband operates his business out of the house. His all family is in the same business, so our apartment became an office where everybody can come anytime they want and do whatever they want, everybody has a key. I have no privacy. He brings everybody to our house. His sister has a son, so she brings him with her to our house. And I must tell this kid is very noisy so I cant even take a nap if I dont feel well, I cant do my homework (I am at college). He also brings his son over who is 15. The other day I came back home , his son moved the furniture around in my and my husband's bedroom. I think this is too much. They leave such a mess all over the house. Every time they finally live I have to collect dirty glasses from all over the house. This is disgusting. I am so sick and tired of this and my husband really doesnt care. I dont even have a dining table anymore because it is piled up with a paperwork. I told my husband that he needs to find an office bacause I cant live like this anymore, I want all his family out of my house, I want piece and privacy. But he said it is very expensive to have an office and he will get an office if he finds something for $300, which I think is impossible. So I dont know what I am going to do. I am very stressed and nervous.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

that sounds so stressful. i like my quiet space, too. i think id end up screaming at everyone to get out. lol. id probably have the locks changed or something. 

perhaps you can work it out with your H that there are only certain hours they can come by?


----------



## makingmymarriagework (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think $300.00 is alot of money to have your apartment back. Do you think that your husband and his family could each chip in for the office space?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

can you get one of those DO NOT DISTURB signs to hang on your apt door? I think people would understand your trying to study.


----------

